# fond funciar



## Lost Wolf

Salut,

Trebuie sa traduc fond funciar in franceza, dar nu gasesc termenul. Are cineva habar cum se traduce? 

LW


----------



## jazyk

Am găsit fond foncier, dar nu știu dacă corespunde expresiei române. Citește niște exemple și decide tu însuți.


----------



## Lost Wolf

Mersi pentru raspuns. O sa verific.

LW


----------



## Anarhie

Pai e bine fond foncier. E limba latina, seamana.


----------

